# Jacobsen Imperial 26



## marelmore (May 10, 2010)

I picked up a free jacobsen imperial 26 2 stage heavy duty yesterday... said "wont start" but got it started in 30 minutes only needed starter fluid and it runs great... anyone know anything about these snowblowers? i cant find anything online... all i have found is that it's the 7hp (50620 model) anyway does anyone know if this is a good blower or how common it is?


----------



## Jake_MN (May 11, 2010)

Well built machines, especially the pre-Homelite versions. Parts are tricky to find. But there are still plenty of complete units floating around, so you may be able to locate a parts machine.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I see that both of you are from MN...where about?


----------



## Jake_MN (May 11, 2010)

NW metro here. Just outside the 494/694 loop along I94


----------



## marelmore (May 10, 2010)

edina, near 35W and 62


----------



## Jake_MN (May 11, 2010)

marelmore, 
they really are good machines. I played with one a few years ago and it was built like a brick s-house. the single stage snowburst machines jacobsen made were also very robust machines, but the carb setup made them a huge PITA. Jacobsen built good stuff, but there is virtually no parts support with the exception of routine wear items like the belts, scraper bar. etc. Fortunately the L-Head tecumsehs that normally came on the Jake have widespread parts availability. So if the frame, drivetrain and auger/impeller assembly is in decent shape it could be worth holding on to.


----------

